# VLC + FREE = TV



## SITRALE (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je vien de déboaller une freebox flambant neuve.

Je lance VLC, et comme je le faisait auparavant je rentre l'adresse " http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u " pour lance la TV.

Rien ne se passe. Ya t'il une fonctionalité a activée avant de pouvoir lancer la TV ? 

Merci d'avance.

S.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2009)

coucou

tv où?
sur le mac?

en passant tu n'es pas un nouveau 
tu sais donc qu'il y a un sujet sensé etre unique pour ca
là
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...x-multiposte-mail-208562-108.html#post4982213


----------



## SITRALE (26 Janvier 2009)

hey

j'aurai pu poster la bas certe. Milles écus.

C'est pour lire le flux tv via VLC oui.

Je le faisait grace à cette adresse.

Faut que je post dans l'autre fil ? 

S.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2009)

tu aussi aussi  plein de fils  qui parlent de ca 
(ouverts par des nouveaux)

sans oublier l'aide Free


----------



## fifikawazaky (26 Janvier 2009)

Va sur le forum de free tout est expliqué par un technicien qui utilise un MAC :
C'est là
http://free.mac.free.fr/


----------



## SITRALE (27 Janvier 2009)

Merci messieurs. 

Sinon en fat c'est encore plus simplifié avec le nouveau VLC.

J'ai trouvé la solution dans le lien de pascal.

Menu fichier, puis "Découverte de services" > Feebox TV.

^^

S.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2009)

fifikawazaky a dit:


> Va sur le forum de free tout est expliqué par un technicien qui utilise un MAC :
> C'est là
> http://free.mac.free.fr/


ce n''est pas le forum de free
mais un blog privé par un techosse Mac chez free

( je conseille de s'abonner à son RSS , c'est pas mal du tout)


----------



## Anita ROJAS (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
vous pouvais m'aide?
Je vient de recevoir la nouvelle freeplayer, j'achète l'adaptateur pour connecté le boitier a mon Mac, car je ne pas de télé, ça ne marche pas.
J'appelle free pour les utilisateur mac, et ils mont dit que je devais configurer mon mac pour voir la tele dedans, je ne se pas comment faire.


----------



## ntx (30 Juillet 2011)

Tu installes VLC, tu le lances, tu vas dans le menu Fichier > Découverte de services et tu choisis Freebox TV. Tu verras la liste des chaînes Free et tu n'as plus qu'à choisir.

La connexion Ethernet (ou WiFi) entre la Freebox et le Mac suffit. Pas besoin de passer par le signal vidéo. De plus seuls les iMac 27" ont une entrée vidéo.


----------



## drs (30 Juillet 2011)

fermé le site ou bien juste un problème temporaire?


----------



## herszk (30 Juillet 2011)

Anita ROJAS a dit:


> Bonjour,
> vous pouvais m'aide?
> Je vient de recevoir la nouvelle freeplayer, j'achète l'adaptateur pour connecté le boitier a mon Mac, car je ne pas de télé, ça ne marche pas.
> J'appelle free pour les utilisateur mac, et ils mont dit que je devais configurer mon mac pour voir la tele dedans, je ne se pas comment faire.



Bonjour.
Tu peux aussi installer FreeGo qui , non seulement te donne des infos sur ta freebox, mais aussi te propose un player TV très sympa.


----------



## babar81ced (1 Août 2011)

salut tout le monde,

Pour ma part depuis que je suis passé sous lion et avec VLC version 1.11.1, je ne peux plus regarder les chaines free avec VLC, j'ai beau passer par :
1- la découverte de flux avec VLC, 
2 - avec le liste des chaines sur le fichier mru, 
3 - passer par freego, 

Rien à faire toujours un message d'erreur !!! j'ai essayé d'installer la version 1.10 de VLC mais toujours rien... j'ai réussi à tout faire marcher la semaine derniere, mais je ne sais pas comment et bien sur ça ne marche plus aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## franky rabbit (28 Février 2012)

Pour ma part depuis la dernière mise-à-jour de Lion je n'ai plus accès au service FreeboxTV dans VLC. Pour y remédier j'ai récupéré le lien du flux réseau que j'ai sauvegardé. Je peux ainis l'ouvrir manuellement avec VLC. Si quelqu'un a quelque chose de plus pratique... Merci


----------



## herszk (28 Février 2012)

Tu parles bien de la mise à jour concernant la wifi? d'ailleurs, depuis que je l'ai installée, je n'ai plus la freebox en double dans le finder.
As-tu bien mis à jour VLC en 2.0.0 ?


----------



## franky rabbit (28 Février 2012)

herszk a dit:


> As-tu bien mis à jour VLC en 2.0.0 ?



La mise-à-jour comment ? La 2.0.0 ? Elle existe celle-là ? Ah oui ! Ben mince alors où est-je la tête ? Je me trimballais avec la la 1.2.1... 
Bon, un petit tour sur le site de Videolan.org pour charger l'ultime version et hop ! Magique...
Ca fonctionne plus simplement, c'est lisible et plus pratique maintenant. Merci beaucoup !


----------

